# Ist Valve diese Woche der Stoff ausgegangen oder hat ihn einer mit Klebstoff gestreckt? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ist Valve diese Woche der Stoff ausgegangen oder hat ihn einer mit Klebstoff gestreckt? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Andreas über Valve und Steam in seinem aktuellen Zustand.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ist Valve diese Woche der Stoff ausgegangen oder hat ihn einer mit Klebstoff gestreckt? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## Amon (25. April 2015)

Ich Stimme vollkommen zu! Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben. [emoji106]


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2015)

Hat mir echt gut gefallen, besonders der Schreibstil 
Spiegelt in etwa auch meine Meinung wieder, mit der Ausnahme halt bei Steam. Ich nutze es gern und es läuft bei mir auch fast durchgehend^^


----------



## JimSim3 (25. April 2015)




----------



## Amon (25. April 2015)

Jeder nutzt Steam. Aber halt nur weil man ja keine andere Wahl mehr hat.


----------



## Synoche (25. April 2015)

Sehr schöner Artikel und sehr gut geschrieben und vieles stimmt leider (oder doch zum Glück?), viele Spiele gibt es nur bei Steam oder halt so günstig bei Sales und auch die Chatfunktion ist sehr nützlich, aber es hat halt immer den Beigeschmack von Knechtung und Fesselung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. April 2015)

Ja....Steam ist halt Zuckerbrot und Peitsche.



Und ich habe mich damit abgefunden. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Freakless08 (25. April 2015)

Der Artikel enthält eine Fehlinformation


> Aber wo bitte nimmt sich Valve das Recht her, 75 Prozent des Umsatzes bei einer Mod abzugreifen?


*Bethesda bekommt 45%
*Valve bekommt 30%
der Modder bekommt 25%

Somit kassiert Bethesda das meiste Geld, nicht Valve.


----------



## Roboforce (25. April 2015)

Schöner Schreibstil und toll das Mut vorhanden ist, das auszusprechen, was viele sich eben wegen diesem "Internet Mob" nicht trauen. Meist finden sich bei Kommentarartikeln Gleichgesinnte, und diese Meinung vertrete ich ebenfalls. Mit Steam bin ich damals das erste Mal 2011 in Kontakt gekommen. Zwangsläufig. Steam war damals insofern schon so nervig, dass es auf meinem alten 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher Rechner ungefähr 100 schon belegt hat, und da reicht das für andere Spiele wirklich nur noch sehr begrenzt. Dann kommen tolle Vorkommnisse hinzu, wie dass Steam down geht, sie bei manchen Steamworks Spielen mal ihre Authentifizierung durch serverseitige Updates bei Valve irgendwie teils kaputt gemacht haben, dass man aus solchen Spielen sogar rausfliegt wenn Steam nur mal down geht! Da gibt es viele Beispielspiele. In der Vergangenheit habe ich mich extrem häufig wiederholt, weswegen ich mich kurzfasse: Das Valve durch Steam mich schon öfter am spielen behindert hat statt geholfen, empfinde ich freundlich gesagt als nicht in Ordnung. Habe ich 2011 - 2012 mich dazu geäußert, bekam ich immer den "Internet Mob" ab der meinte, mein Internet sei nicht in Ordnung, oder mein Windows verkorkst, und so weiter. Hauptsache Steam ist es ja nicht. Ich fand das wirklich so übel, kam mir vor als wäre ich fast alleine mit meiner Sichtweise. Nein, das ist nur eine Sichtweise, das war und ist doch sogar Fakt das Steam nicht nur einmal in der Woche (selbst kurz!) mal down ist. Mittwochs um 0 - 1 Uhr ist zum Beispiel eine regelmäßige Wartung bei Steam, und der Rest sind vorwiegend alles ungeplante, oder nicht offen kommunizierte Ausfälle. Doch kommuniziert Valve dies offen? Wie vieles machen sie das da nicht. Und jetzt ist der Text doch nicht kurz. So


----------



## jamie (25. April 2015)

So, Herr Link, wo ich sonst immer bei Ihren Artikeln über Inhalt und Ausdruck meckere, möchte ich an dieser Stelle doch mal ein Lob anbringen. 

Ich selbst bin damals bei Just Cause 2-Release an Steam verfallen. Ich wollte das Spiel eben unbedingt haben und in dem Alter (ich durfte das Spiel legal noch nicht spielen) denkt man auch nicht so viel drüber nach. Vor Allem durch Sales habe ich dann doch eine beachtliche Bibliothek aufgebaut. Naja, man wird klüger mit der Zeit. BF3 habe ich dann wegen Origin boykottiert und auch Valve bekommt keinen Cent mehr von mir. Wenn ich durch den Verkauf von irgendwelchen CS:GO-Skins, die ich gedroppt kriege, noch Steam-Guthaben bekomme, dann gebe ich's in den Sales aus, aber Geld pumpe ich keines mehr rein.


----------



## Roboforce (25. April 2015)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Der Artikel enthält eine Fehlinformation
> 
> *Bethesda bekommt 45%
> *Valve bekommt 30%
> ...



Interessantes Detail, Danke! Man beachte wie Valve hier kein bisschen bereit ist, selber etwas von ihren 30% abzugeben...


----------



## 3-way (25. April 2015)

Valve macht keine Spiele mehr, sondern Geld. Mit allen Mitteln.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Jeder nutzt Steam. Aber halt nur weil man ja keine andere Wahl mehr hat.



Nun, ganz so stimmt das nicht. Gibt ja z.B. GOG.


Ich nutze, wie die meisten hier wahrscheinlich auch, Steam und bin es mittlerweile als etwas alltägliches gewohnt. Es ist bequem und bietet mir eine Reihe Features, zu denen ich nicht "nein" sage. Aber was Steam jetzt mit den Mods macht, ist einfach nur bullshit! Wenn ich sehe, dass Valve und Bethesda sich 75% am Erlös der Einnahmen einer Mod teilen, kann ich nur im Strahl kotzen. Derjenige, der sich die Arbeit macht, wird mit 25% abgespeist. WFT?!?!? 
Wie soll man das bezeichnen? DLC2.0?


----------



## plaGGy (25. April 2015)

Bei der Meinung zu Half Live stimme ich voll zu.
Ein damals gutes Spiel, das aber insgesamt einen schlechten Trend eingeläutet hat.

Über Steam genrell kann man streiten, aber das aktuelle Thema ist eine Sache für sich, denn bethesda bekommt atm einen großen Brocken und hat die ganze Sache wohl auch angeleiert.

Naja, atm zerfetzt sich die Community selbst. Ich Liege derzeit 24/7 auf Nexus und lade alles runter was halbwegs gut aussieht, bevor es dem Mob in die Hände fällt .
Chesko hat schon angekündigt erstmal zu verschwinden und Pause zu amchen, damit liegt Frostfall 3.0 mit den Performance-Improvements erstmal auf Eis (das Wortspiel war gut oder?).
SkyUi ist auch fraglich, ob die Entwickler dem Shitstorm standhalten und nicht einfach das Ding vom Nexus nehmen, was eine mittelgroßer GAU wäre.
Das liegt aber auch daran das der Mob nicht richtig liest. Derzeit sollen ALLE verbesserungen am wichtigen MCM auch direkt auf die Free-Version von SkyUI kommen. Nur weitere Änderungen am INGAME-Menu alieas Inventar und Crafting Menü landen hinter der Paywall. Aber das interessiert im Blutrausch keinen.

@ den oben: Valve gibt 1%-5% ihres Anteils an die teilnehmende "Service Provider" weiter, die Leute beim Modden unterstützen, je nach Grad der unterstützung. Also wirklich böse ist hier eigentlich nur Bethesda. Denn ohne die wären wir vermutlich nicht soweit. Sie versuchen aus einem 4 Jahre alten Spiel was rauszudrücken.


----------



## MfDoom (25. April 2015)

Schönes Geschreibsel!


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nun, ganz so stimmt das nicht. Gibt ja z.B. GOG.
> 
> 
> Ich nutze, wie die meisten hier wahrscheinlich auch, Steam und bin es mittlerweile als etwas alltägliches gewohnt. Es ist bequem und bietet mir eine Reihe Features, zu denen ich nicht "nein" sage. Aber was Steam jetzt mit den Mods macht, ist einfach nur bullshit! Wenn ich sehe, dass Valve und Bethesda sich 75% am Erlös der Einnahmen einer Mod teilen, kann ich nur im Strahl kotzen. Derjenige, der sich die Arbeit macht, wird mit 25% abgespeist. WFT?!?!?
> Wie soll man das bezeichnen? DLC2.0?



GoG ist aber leider auch, noch, keine vollwertige Alternative zu Steam. 

@Topic:
Gefällt mir, stimme dem meisten zu.


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. April 2015)

Cooler Text .. Mods for Free , Eine spende ist was anderes und Freiwillig !


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> GoG ist aber leider auch, noch, keine vollwertige Alternative zu Steam.
> 
> @Topic:
> Gefällt mir, stimme dem meisten zu.



Sowohl gebe ich Nightslaver recht als auch dem Autor dieser Kolumne. Dem Autor zumindest in den meisten Dingen.


----------



## azkar (25. April 2015)

Also das mit den Mods find ich jetz auch nicht so berauschend, aber Steam generell ist was tolles und bietet sehr wohl sehr viel!
Ich erinner mich noch dran als ich es damals für CS 1.6 zwangsweise installieren musste, war ja schon irgendwie blöd.
Aber was heute scheinbar nicht mehr viele kennen sind nervige Updates die ja schon notwendig sind aber damals echt nervig zu beschaffen waren.
Teilweise hatte man ja auch gar keine Ahnung dass irgendwo ein nützliches Update verfügbar wäre.
(Das ist jetzt nur der erstbeste Vorteil der mir eingefallen ist ^^)
Ich bin mittlerweile auch einer der verrückten der über 200 Spiele drauf hat und nur einen Bruchteil davon spielt.
Die wirklich guten nehme ich mir aber konsequent vor. Die vielen anderen sind größtenteils unnütze Indie-Games aus Humble Bundles,
tut aber auch nicht weh wenn die auf der Liste rumgammeln weil ich bei den gewünschten Spielen daraus immer noch viel gespart habe.
Vor allem dass Steam offensichtlich über Origin und Uplay erhaben ist muss ich wohl niemandem erklären.

Meiner Meinung nach sorgt Steam/Valve in großen Teilen dafür dass der PC verglichen mit Konsolen konkurenzfähig bleibt.
Mein Bruder (Konsolero) war letztens auch grün vor Neid als er gesehen hat was ich da für ne tolle Grafik hab und wie günstig die Spiele waren.
Beim Big-Picture-Mode hat er sich auch sofort wohl gefühlt.
(ich weiß...hat jetz nicht zwangsläufig was mit Steam zu tun...aber viel! )
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf Steam OS und den Steam-Controller


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. April 2015)

"ich finde Steam jetzt offiziell so attraktiv wie Smeagol, nachdem er mit Pech übergossen und angezündet wurde"

xD

guter Artikel


----------



## zupipo1 (26. April 2015)

Prima Artikel, volle Zustimmung! Ich finde, GOG entwickelt sich zu einer guten Alternative, vor allem von ihrer Geschäftsphilosophie her. Der Witcher liegt schon in meinem Account .


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2015)

Ich finds ebenfalls gut, so richtig mal nach "frei Schnauze". Bitte mehr davon Zu Steam selbst, es ist leider ein notwendiges Übel, mit dem man sich als Zocker arrangieren muß...

Gruß


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

Super geschrieben,fand ich klasse zu lesen  

Steam bietet schon ein paar echt nette Features,die ich auch zugegeben gerne nutzen,aber bestimmte Dinge würden auch ohne Kontoanbindung (also Steamworks)wunderbar funktionieren.GoG möchte ja diesen Weg mit ihrer Plattform gehen.


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. April 2015)

Sehr schöner Artikel dem ich zu 100% zustimmen  kann


----------



## Birdy84 (26. April 2015)

Gute Kolumne! Aber wo steht bitte wer der Author ist?


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. April 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Gute Kolumne! Aber wo steht bitte wer der Author ist?



Den hat er nicht dabei geschrieben aus Angst vor dem Online Mop


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. April 2015)

Aloha! Kleine Feedbackrunde.

- Die Kolumne ist von mir. Warum der Autor fehlt, checke ich gleich noch mal im CMS. Da ist technisch was krumm.
- Außerdem noch mal Danke an Freakless08, der über die prozentuale Aufteilung aufklärt. Das habe ich in der Kolumne nicht sauber herausgerarbeitet. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass es Freitagnacht war. Am Ende sind 75 Prozent weg und darum gings mir. Im wilden Mittelalter gabs den Zehnten, den man an den Landlord abgeführt hat. Das hier ist eine Besatungsmacht.
- Und danke für die lobenden Worte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2015)

Passt irgendwie auch wenn ich Steam noch nutze ( wenn ich überhaupt noch mal zocke ). Leider ist es so das die Welt rauer geworden ist und nur das Geld regiert


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. April 2015)

Steam, damals gehasst. Irgendwann mal akzeptiert und für gut befunden, und mittlerweile neutral. Man muss es halt nehmen. Die meisten meiner geschätzten Spiele Titel sind nur über Steam spielbar. Bei GTA 5 hatte ich nun den Vorteil über Steam dass ich nichts von den Rockstar Servern herunter laden musste.

Gut, und ohne Scheuklappen geschriebener Artikel.


----------



## Turbo1993 (28. April 2015)

@Topic: Toller Artikel, schade nur, dass wegen eines drohenden Internet-Mobs so vorsichtig geschireben werden musste. Find ich schade, dass es genügend Leute gibt, die vergessen, dass solche Kolumen immer die persönliche Meinung wiederspiegeln.
@Steam: ist mir ein notwendiges Übel, was mir mehr Arbeit macht, als das es Komfort bieten. Aber viele Spiele gehen eben ohne nicht mehr.

@Half-Life 2: stimmt, es hat Schlauchlevel, aber die schönsten, die ich kennen  Und meiner Meinung nach war CoD 4 der Urheber der modernen Schlauchshooter


----------



## INU.ID (28. April 2015)

> Aber wo bitte nimmt  sich Valve das Recht her, *75 Prozent* des Umsatzes bei einer Mod  abzugreifen? Das ist nicht nur dreist, sondern pervers und schlägt sogar  noch Geschäftsmodelle wie das auf Youtube.


*(die Sache mit 45% Bethesda und 30% Valve wurde ja schon geklärt)*

Jetzt bekommen die Modder 100% von Nichts, statt 25% von "Etwas". Rein logisch betrachtet kein kluger Schachzug. Und ich bezweifel das von den Werbeeinnahmen auf Youtube 1/4 beim Uploader ankommt, gerade hier in D (wo YT deutlich weniger zahlt als zb. in den USA). Zumal die Netzwerke sich auch einen tlw. ordentlichen Teil abzwacken.

Aber nennen wir das Kind doch mal beim Namen; Die mit Abstand meisten "Shitstormer" waren einfach nur Kunden, die für Mods auch weiterhin nicht bezahlen möchten (und dafür vielfältigste Begründungen vorgebracht haben). Der Kunde hat jetzt bekommen was er wollte. Das er seine kostenlose "Quelle des Spielspaßes" verteidigt ist jetzt auch nicht so ungewöhnlich, eigentlich sogar logisch.

Blöd nur, das die Jungs um dessen Unterstützung es eigentlich ging, kein wirkliches Stimmrecht hatten. Ihre Meinung ging in der Masse quasi unter. Ich weiß das es auch viele Modder gab die gegen das Modell waren, aber es wäre so auch wieder verschwunden, selbst wenn alle Modder es gewollt hätten. Wenn 95% der Stimmen auf die Kunden entfallen, dann spielt es eben keine Rolle was die Modder wollen.

Ich hätte es auch besser gefunden wenn die Jungs einen größeren Teil vom Kuchen abbekommen hätten, aber deswegen lehne ich das System an sich nicht ab. Dafür waren die 25% quasi noch gerade so im Rahmen. Bei zb. 10%, oder 5%, hätte auch ich mich ob der wohltätigen Absicht gewundert. Aber 1/4 vom Kuchen ist nun mal kein kleines (und schon gar kein unübliches) Stückchen. Zumal die Option nach oben quasi offen ist, eine richtig gute Mod sich bei nem fairen Preis durchaus auch sechsstellig oder gar siebenstellig hätte verkaufen können. Aber dann hätten vermutlich wieder Andere gejammert, dass das doch viel zu viel ist. ^^

Mich hat es ehrlich gesagt nicht überrascht. Einen Shitstorm ab einer gewissen Größe sollte man auch nicht ignorieren, außer man heißt Nvidia... *hust*seitenhieb*hust* 

Interessant wäre mMn mal eine Umfrage nur unter Moddern, und dann auch generell *und nicht nur von einem Spiel*. Schließlich wird über ihren "Lohn" und ihre Arbeit entschieden, da wäre es doch nicht ganz unerheblich sie auch zu Wort kommen zu lassen. Ich hoffe da kommt demnächst noch einiges an Aufklärung/Interviews zum Thema. Auch zum Thema Spenden, von dem die Tage so viele sprachen, aber das - soweit mir bekannt - quasi kaum jemand (bei Mods) auch wirklich benutzt...


----------



## Gripschi (28. April 2015)

Ich sehe für mich daraus eine sagen wir neue Sicht.

Bei mods die ich viel spiele, werde Ich künftig einen Obolus springen lassen.

Ich schäm mich auch das wir Ihre Arbeit oft einfach erwarten, bzw. wollen aber es nicht wirklich honorieren.


----------



## BikeRider (29. April 2015)

Würde es die ganzen Titel ohne Steam geben, würde ich zu diesen tendieren oder sogar wieder mehr Spiele kaufen.
Steam hält mich oft davon ab, mir ein Spiel zu kaufen.
Da verzichte ich dann oft und habe es lieber gar nicht. 
Spiele mit Origin zum Beispiel kaufe ich gar nicht.
Da verzichte ich auch lieber ganz.


----------

